# old school new school



## t1g.com (Jun 11, 2003)

Here is a pic of my track mule a 200sx SE-R and my pit neighbor at the track, a sweet old school Datsun at Willow Springs (big track), we were chasing eachother around the track all day.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

:jawdrop: 

wow very nice!

edit: you forgot to close your IMG tag [*/*IMG]


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

whats the se-r got in it?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

nice cars ....


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> whats the se-r got in it?


yes...please tell us....that looks sweet


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

for those that are lazy to copy and paste.


----------



## t1g.com (Jun 11, 2003)

pearsont74 said:


> yes...please tell us....that looks sweet


I don't have much in terms of modifications to list for the Se-r
Engine stuff:
place racing CAI
DragunFire Exhaust
Advanced Timing
Nology Wires

Interior Stuff:
Autopower Roll Bar 6pt.
Sparco 4pt. Harness, stock seats
No carpet,backseat,rear panels,headliner
trunk is completely gutted
A lot of "Homer Simpson Engineering" chassis bracing

Suspension stuff:
Frankenstein(mix match) Ground Control/Obx coilovers
front and rear strut tower bars
stillen g-load brace
stillen rear sway bar

Wheels: 17in. 5zigen Inperio w/ yokohama parada spec-II's

Brakes:
metal matrix pads
Motul600 brake fluid

exterior:
Stillen Gtr front bumper cover
Stillen front grill
brake ducts w/piping
stillen rear valence
stillen Gtr wing
two-tone red/white paint scheme
lots of stickers(my brother own's T1g.com)

What I learned from other guys on the track is that you don't need alot of horsepower to be fast on the track, but rather a lot of seat time and good suspension.


----------

